# Does target still do pto for covid leave with a positive test?



## stupidworm (Jun 9, 2022)

I haven't gotten a clear answer from anyone I've asked and I can't find anything about it anywhere else. I have a positive covid test and I feel terrible, but I need to know if I'll be paid for time I need to take off because of it or not. Help?


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 9, 2022)

COVID leaves are paid only by providing a positive test, at home testing not recognized.   Awhile waiting results, or exposure, no pay.  You can self quarantine without pay based on your situation.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 9, 2022)

Yes, with a positive test, you get to stay home for 10 days with pay. Call HR. They will give you a number to call to get it started. You will also have to go onto target pay and benefits and fill some stuff out for an LOA with reed group.


----------

